# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Yahoo User Interface Library (YUI)‎ >  شروع YUI

## ali.akhbary

با سلام.
دوستان به دنياي YUI خوش آمديد.
از همين اول بگم كه زياد به دنبال مطلب فارسي براش نباشيد. چون مطلب فارسي براش كمه.
ولي انصافا سايت و مطالب آموزنده خوبي داره.

تازگي ها yahoo ورژن جديدي از اين كتابخانه رو به نام YUI3 توليد كرده.

البته من خودم YUI2 رو كمي كار كردم.
به هرحال اگه مي خواهيد تازه شروع كنيد توصيه مي كنم كه با نسخه 3 كار كنيد.

اين لينك مربوط به برنامه نويسان و محصولات برنامه نويسي yahoo ميشه.

اين مربوط به YUI2 است.
اينم مربوط به YUI3 است.
به هر كدوم مي خواهيد بريد و Full Developer Kit رو دانلود كنيد.

كار جالب و خوبي كه yahoo كرده اينه كه Document و Example هاي مربوطه رو به همراه Core مورد نياز داخل يه فايل زيپ برا دانلود گذاشته تا ديگه لازم نباشه هربار به سايتش مراجعه كنيد.

----------


## ali.akhbary

يه چند تا مثال براتون ميزارم ببينيد خوشتون مياد؟

يه تقويم مالتي Select
اينم يه اديتور
يه درخت دايناميك
Paging با جاوا اسكريپت

خلاصه تا دلت بخواد مثال داره.
اگه خوشتون اومد و به دردتون خورد به ما هم دعا كنيد :چشمک:

----------


## alisebt

سلام.
شما در مورد yahoo contact list grabber هم کاری انجام دادین تا حالا؟
اطلاعاتی در موردش دارین؟

----------


## ali.akhbary

> سلام.
> شما در مورد yahoo contact list grabber هم کاری انجام دادین تا حالا؟
> اطلاعاتی در موردش دارین؟


فكر مي كنم اين تايپيك كمكت كنه.
با C#‎ نوشته شده.

----------


## bluewater

سلام خسته نباشید می خواستم بدونم آیا یاهو این کتابخانه یا کتابخانه ای دیکه ای رو هم داره که php رو هم ساپرت میکنه و اینکه این کتابخانه ها اجازه چت میدن ممنون

----------


## persian_bigboy

دوست من سلام . UI فقط برای ظاهر برنامه هست نه چیزه دیگه و با تکنولژی هایی مقل javacript و css کار میکنه که به شما امکانات خاص میده در سطح پیشرفته و شما می تونید در هر زبان برنامه نویسی از آن استفاده کنی . با تشکر

----------


## milad.rahmian

> با سلام.
> دوستان به دنياي YUI خوش آمديد.
> از همين اول بگم كه زياد به دنبال مطلب فارسي براش نباشيد. چون مطلب فارسي براش كمه.
> ولي انصافا سايت و مطالب آموزنده خوبي داره.
> 
> تازگي ها yahoo ورژن جديدي از اين كتابخانه رو به نام YUI3 توليد كرده.
> 
> البته من خودم YUI2 رو كمي كار كردم.
> به هرحال اگه مي خواهيد تازه شروع كنيد توصيه مي كنم كه با نسخه 3 كار كنيد.
> ...


سلام دوست من ممنون از اینکه در این مورد مقاله ای گذاشته ای

لطفا اگر امکانش هست کمی در مورد کارایش و چیزایی که مهم ذز موزدش یدونیم توضیح بدید ممنون.

----------


## rk1983xx

> سلام دوست من ممنون از اینکه در این مورد مقاله ای گذاشته ای
> 
> لطفا اگر امکانش هست کمی در مورد کارایش و چیزایی که مهم ذز موزدش یدونیم توضیح بدید ممنون.


با کسب اجازه از اساتید محترم 
YUI مخفف شده از Yahoo User Interface هست که به معنی رابط کاربری یاهو هست
این یک کتابخانه شیء گرا دارای آبجکت هایی از قبیل فرم ، تب ، منو ، درخت ، لیست ، تصویر ، تکست باکس ، کلید ... با ایونت ها و رویدارهای متفاوتی از قبیل ماوس آور ، درگ ، کلیک و ... 
خلاصه اینکه یه چیزی شبیه به طراحی و پیاده سازی فرم های تحت OS  رو توی مرورگر برای کاربران و توسعه دهندگان وب فراهم کرده

----------


## panahifar

سلام خسته نباشی
میشه در مورد YUI سایتی معرفی کنی برای یادگیری؟

----------


## blaster-777

http://yuilibrary.com

----------


## فائزه-ق

سلام
کسی از دوستان هست که تا به حال با تقویم یاهو کار کرده باشه؟کسی میدونه چطور میشه این تقویم را شمسی کرد؟
من دارم ساختارش رو نگاه میکنم یه همچین کدی را خیلی به کاربرده. آیا این یک تابع است و اگر هست پس چرا اینجوری نوشته شده؟
setProperty: function (key, value, silent) {}

----------


## Variable

این یک متد هست . متد هم یعنی تابعی که در شی بکار رفته . 
مثلا . بعدا میشه اونو اینجوری صدا زد
myObj.setProperty(key1,val1,flase)

----------

